# Got the Atlas/Craftsman unloaded last night



## Steevo (May 7, 2011)

I finally got the Atlas / Craftsman lathe out of the trailer last night, and set it on a temporary bench in the garage for now. It isn't the most rock-solid bench, but it is stable and only wobbles a little. The top and bottom are aluminum tubular frames. It is a heavy rack for freezer storage of boxes of beef, ice cream, etc. I added a center brace to reduce flex and may add a couple of angle braces for wobble control. The top is a 1-1/4" laminate workstation top, and I am having a 12ga. steel cap made for it, since the top will go with the lathe to its new home.

Anyway, it is only a place for the lathe to rest while I take things apart and tune up the works. Then it will get a nice new steel bench in my shop at my house in Idaho.


----------



## airman (May 7, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MarkBall2 (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking lathe ya got there.

Might consider a bit heavier base. One with a stretcher from one end to the other to stiffen the whole ball of wax. Craftsman/Atlas lathes are nice but (as you will discover) they aren't the stiffest lathe in the world. Adding weight to the base helps considerably.

Mine has the underneath drive with cabinet made from 3/16" steel &amp; weighs close to 450 lbs. I wish mine was a bit heavier.


----------



## pdentrem (May 8, 2011)

Very nice! I have a 10F24 here is the shed. It is placed on top of a box framed table that is made up of 4x4 legs and 2x4 and drawers full of metal and tooling. It weights as much as the lathe if not more.


----------



## GWRdriver (May 8, 2011)

That's a very nice clean example you've got there. I've owned several Atlas lathes over the years and not long ago I read what I thought was an interesting idea . . . to reduce vibration and increase stiffness in Atlas lathes . . . pour the lathe bench top as a slab of reinforced concrete, as heavy and deep and as you can stand it.. I haven't done this myself, I've moved on and no longer have an Atlas lathe in operation, but I would certainly consider this option if I did. Even most wooden benches I've seen made for Atlas lathes have been strong enough to support a 4" slab.


----------



## Steevo (May 9, 2011)

On Sunday, I finally got around to cleaning out the old metal desk that the lathe was bolted to, and discovered that there was one drawer I never took the stuff out of.
I found dozens of chunks of brass and steel rounds in various stages of turning.
Also a lantern tool post, a set of original Craftsman tool holders (left, right, straight, parting and knurling), and about twenty-five tool bits, some HSS, and some Chinese carbides. Also found two chuck keys for the lathe chucks, a 5/8 tailstock drill chuck and key, a live center, and a couple of genuine Craftsman square wrenches for the tooling clamps.

Woo-Hoo!

Too bad there wasn't a collet closer in there . . .


----------

